# need help on Parker Phoenix 32



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

A friend of mine wanted me to check out a friend of his bow. Says it's a 29" on the limb, the module is a number 5. Bow is set at 66#'s and is right handed. Started out shooting a high tear thru paper. Took off string and cable and set them to the measurements on the sticker. That puts me at 32 ATA and 6.5 on the BH. Still getting about 1" high tear straight up, no matter where I set the nock height90 deg. or just above or below. This is being shot thru a biscuit with his arrow which is rated 50/70. I even tried my Maxima 250 and a Maxima 350 with 100 grain points. Still tears high. Anyone had this and solved?

Thanks!


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you tried moving both the rest and nock point up and down simultaneously? It makes a difference on a lot of bows.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Another thing . Is he using a loop or shooting from the string ? Many times using a loop will cure a tail high problem .  Dave


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks for replies*

I have not tried moving rest and loop, only loop. I guess I could try that. However I did put a different rest on tonight, tried a trap door. It did some better. Tried backing top limb out one turn and repositioning loop, that was worse. Put top back and tried the bottom one round then another, did not help. set limbs back to bottomed position and tied a string to axels and measured tiller, dead on!!! String looks terrible as does the cable. I'm beginning to wonder if we should stop and put on a new harness before we go further.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*bad limb?*

I wonder if it is a bad limb? I tried to lower the rest and the loop just to see. Nada!!! Installed new string and cable since they looked so bad. Zip!!! I really would like to know from Parker if the cam is set right, but they have yet to answer my e-mail. Maybe I will go up to my friends shop tomorrow and we will call them.

Thanks for ideas.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

*Cam Timing*

Check the cam timing. The module screw closest to the riser should be 1/4" from the bottom of the limb.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*thanks!*

Do you mean the center of the screw or edge? What post do these bows need the string on for set up, long or short? Does the harness lengths come even close to 91.75 and 33.75 like it calls for? This thing has been a pain. .5" high tear is the best I have been able to get.I tried four different arrows. I tried three different rests, moving loop above and below 90 degrees. Even tried staggering the limbs one backed out to max and other botttomed out with 90 deg. arrow, still tore high. Reversed it and it still tore high. Put on new strings and cables and it tore high. Took it to local dealer, he played for hour or so, called tech at Parker, he could not figure it out either. I think I am close to the .25" from limb edge to screws edge. I will try to get it there tonight.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

It is to the center of the screw. This is the best cam timing position according to Parker. You should adjust it there for either the long or short post. I would also try walk back tuning and bare shaft tuning, if they come out ok don't worry about the paper. I have done this on some of the Parkers I have sold and they have excellent arrow flight.


----------



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

I purchused a Parker 32 last summer and the same thing happened to me. Finaly ended up sending it back to parker and when I got the bow back it paper tuned and bare shaft tuned perfect. Do not know what was done to it all that I know is that the only thing that came back that I sent in was the riser because every thing else was new. Parker customer service best i have ever delt with.

Good luck.

OH and check to see if when you are shoting the bow if the bisket is touching the top of your hand this may cause a problem from what I have seen in the past.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*thanks for help guys*

I tried setting the screw to 1/4 to center and to edge. I moved the loop for both instances. It tore 2 inches high instead of a 1/2" high. I gave up. I told the guy it belonged to that he should send it back or enjoy it the way it is.


----------

